# side exit exhaust rocker panels



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I just picked my goat up from the dealer after an alignment. Well to my surprise I found they had damaged the bottom of the passenger side rocker panel for my side exhaust on the alignment lift. It wasn't that bad and can be easily repaired. Just FYI for anyone with a Spintech side exhaust mod done to your car. Jim at Gravana Tuning can get replacement parts i.e. rocker panels and the rear bumper. They are listed as DP products on their website. Jim was a great help to me when ********* was taking everyones money and not coming through with the parts. It's good to know there are replacement pieces out there and that someone reliable like Jim can get them. If you need something and Gravana has it I would highly recommend them. They have always treated me right. My goat heads to the shop tomorrow and shpuld be as good as new shortly.


----------

